# Excel und Access VBA Code verwenden



## starbug (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage. Ist es generell möglich z.B. ein Makro was ich mit VBA in Excel erstellt habe, in Access mit einem anderen VBA Code aufzuruefn. Wenn ja wie?


----------



## HonniCilest (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
es müsste funktionieren, wenn du ein Application-Objekt anlegst und von diesem die Run-Methode ausführst. Es kann sein, dass das Dokument selbst noch geöffnet werden muss, das müsstest du selbst ausprobieren.

```
Set excelapp = GetObject(, "Excel.Application")
'evtl. Dokument öffnen
excelapp.Run "C:/makro.xls!meinmakro"
```


----------



## starbug (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

danke für den Tip ich werde es am Wochenende mal ausprobieren.


----------

